# Entry-level Coder looking for position in Tulsa, OK.



## Georgene White (Jun 28, 2011)

I am looking for that foot in the door position.  I have very strong coding and billing skills, that I would like to offer to your practice or organization.  I recently graduated with two NCCT certifications: one in Medical Insurance Coding/Billing and one in Medical Front Office.  I also have plans to  acquire my CPC-A in September 2011.  If you would like to add a major asset, long-term to your practice or organization, I can be contact by the information listed on the attached resume.  All messages will be returned.


----------

